# I'm confused: What are all the "things" I need to be in business



## hiGH (Jan 25, 2007)

Thanks for taking the time to read this 

I'm confused..... 

I know I need to get a tax number or whatever you call it, and some sort of business license. Here is my question.

-I'm going to start selling t-shirts online, so... What are all the "things" I need to be in business or considered an actual business?

hopefully you fellas understand my question. hahahahaah

Thank you in advance.


----------



## Tenacious (Apr 11, 2007)

*Re: I'm confused.*

A TAX ID and a RESALE ID!


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

Check with your local chamber of commerce and ask them. It can vary from state to state and city to city within a state.

Some cities require a business license, some cities require a "fictitious business name statement", some may not require anything.

Also do a search in the forums for business. Lots of great starting tips have been posted


----------



## hiGH (Jan 25, 2007)

like always, great info. thanks guys.


----------



## Tenacious (Apr 11, 2007)

I don't know anything about other states laws. I just never got taken seriously until I did certain things.


----------

